# Wanted, decent quill stem short reach



## Gary P (22 Sep 2012)

I'm after a lightweight quill stem either 90mm or 70mm reach for my road bike please. Can anyone help?

Gary P


----------



## citybabe (23 Sep 2012)

I was looking for the same a couple of weeks ago and I found some good new ones on ebay


----------



## Gary P (23 Sep 2012)

Thanks. The sytem ex ones on there look ok.


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (23 Sep 2012)

Retrobike or LFGSSwill be more fruitful sources than here.

Planet X have this Cinelli for £25, which is about what you'll pay second hand for something like a 1A.


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (23 Sep 2012)

Item 13: 90mm Cinelli £15 (presumably + p&p)


----------



## Gary P (24 Sep 2012)

Thanks to all. Looks like I may now be sorted.


----------

